# Water leaking in through door on main floor down to basement.



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Without seeing the door, my first guess is that some caulking is needed at the door threshold. I am assuming no storm door??? A pic would help us.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*' nothing major ' means NO water  no matter how its getting inside.

obviously you've got a hole somewhere so get out the garden hose & duct tape when its dry & try to replicate the conditions,,, imo, that's the only way you'll find it.*


----------



## DIYinTraining (Mar 7, 2011)

No storm door and it's cover by an over hanging roof! 

Hopefully these pictures will help!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 11, 2011)

*Leak*

Were you able to solve your water problem? Pictures look all to familiar. Was it the door leaking down into basement?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Excellent question,Csquare-

What was the outcome?


----------



## DIYinTraining (Mar 7, 2011)

Yup the water was coming in through the bottom of the door and leaking down into the basement through the sub floor. I bought and installed a quality storm door and voila! No more water, period! The hardwood has since dried out around the door and doesn't creek and crack anymore, and nothing has appeared in the basement. I started to experience this problem for about 6 months, and it had started to occur after hurricane Igor. I've since been told stories about people who had this problem unknown to them because most had their basements developed, it was actually happening for years. These folks had to do thousands of dollars in repairs because of mold and structural damage.


----------



## gscott (Nov 30, 2011)

Did this solution still work now that some time has passed? I am having the same issue (water seeping or leaking through the bottom of an exterior door). I am considering a storm door as a solution.

Thanks!


----------



## GrahamB (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey gang, I've had the same issues with all three new doors over the last 2 years. Depending on which direction the wind driven rain is coming from, water leaks through the corners of the doors. I've had a bit of success repositioning corner pads - I've also found the felt ones tend to leak more than the vinyl ones. I also have neighbours with brand new homes whose builders have told them the only solution is a storm door. 
We live right on the alantic coast and are pretty susceptible to high wind driven rains.

g


----------



## gscott (Nov 30, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for posting that. I think a storm door is what I need. I have (or seem to have) the same issue that DIY in Training posted (water leaking in the sides (bottom corners) of my door. 

I don't mind installing a storm door, but I live in Michigan and we just got 4" of snow, so I would prefer to use a temporary solution for the winter, then install the door in the spring time. 

Can you explain the corner solution you mentioned? What do they look like? Brand name?


----------



## GrahamB (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey - yeah the corner pads are foam wrapped in vinyl. Here is a link to a good visual and description:
http://www.enduraproducts.com/product-overview/weatherseals/index.aspx
I found the same thing at my local hardware store for a couple of bucks. Not sure if it was from them or not.
I did actually notice on DIYinTraining's last photo that the weatherstripping was broken right near the sill. I don't know if that might be a contributing factor or not. 
The weatherstripping on one of my doors terminated just above the sill cap so I replaced it ensuring it was just slightly lower than the sill cap but not touching the sill. My theory was that water was running down the weatherstrip and then dripping/getting blown into the door corner.
It definitely helped but wasn't a solution.
The only real solution, in my mind, is a storm door.
Good luck,
G


----------



## litigs (Nov 30, 2011)

Csquared said:


> Were you able to solve your water problem? Pictures look all to familiar. Was it the door leaking down into basement?


Hi, sorry to interrupt; just my first post here. Similar problem I have but I have identified the leak from the roof. My issue is just discovered after a heavy downpour that water came in behind the exposed batt insulation; wall is concrete inside an uninsulated garage where temperatures hover to freezing these days. My concern is mold building up as it will be at least 2 days before I will find time to remove the insulation, and apply caulking at the roof flashing. Should I worry about mold building up that fast? Thanks a lot.


----------



## DIYinTraining (Mar 7, 2011)

Update: It's been 9 months and no leaks or water damage since installing my storm door. :thumbup:

litigs - I don't think you have to worry about mold buildup after just 2 days.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

if i'm reading this correctly, caulk is not the right material,,, either use roofing cement OR silicone sealant :yes:


----------



## litigs (Nov 30, 2011)

itsreallyconc said:


> if i'm reading this correctly, caulk is not the right material,,, either use roofing cement OR silicone sealant :yes:


Thanks, I fixed the issue on my roof. You guys need to check those flashings every year because freeze and thaw would cause the metal overlap and the roof silicone caulking to break up. Some builders don't bother on the overlap so to hide the fault, they just apply thick dark silicone. I didn't check my roof last year so now the gaps allowed water to penetrate. Just wear mask when applying the silicone and make sure there wind blowing around. The smell can really sting you even outdoors, specially when the caulking gun you are holding is just a feet away from your face.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Look at the way it was caulked, a blob of rounded caulkiing is forming a funnel not a seal.
It should have been 100% silicone that was rounded with a finger not just what looks like a tube of it.
Also I'd bet there not one of these under it.
http://www.jamsill.com/
With a jam sill there's no way for water to get in.


----------



## DIYFreddy (Oct 16, 2021)

I have the The Same Problem, only my front door is an outswing so a storm door wont fix my problem..
its a new house I've tried siliconeing the bottom corners on the outside but its still just leaking, also there is a covered front porch on the house. the door was installed using Resisto all weather flashing tape, corners, and Primer. and as you can cee the bottom corners of the door box looks like its coming from the door but the exterior is clad in vinyl.
Getting to the point where I'm considering pulling the siding off and reinstalling the door, and i really don't want to do that.
Please help me..


----------

